# Florida's year-round warm weather and sunshine



## flight175 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey, i'm moving to florida from ohio. Being used to the cold and snowy winter season, I know that cannabis dies when the first frost hits. So what about florida? If they never get a frost does that mean the cannabis plant never dies in the outdoors there? If I grow outdoors and pick the buds will the plant still live and grow buds next fall or will it die?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 9, 2006)

Light schedule determine the Cannabis plants Light cycle. In fall the plant will flower than die.


----------



## flight175 (Aug 9, 2006)

does this mean i can plant in oct-nov and have a really long vegging stage so that the plant will be huge by next fall?


----------



## Hick (Aug 9, 2006)

no. what it means is that it will flower during the short winter hours. I know ppl in Hawaii that do 2 OD grows per year by utilizing the "Short" season as they call it.


----------



## flight175 (Aug 9, 2006)

Niiice, so I move in a couple weeks so I could possibly start growing when I get to florida and end up with buds in a couple months!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 10, 2006)

Remember that Florida gets hot as balls too. Overall it's a good climate though.


----------



## logicalpsycho (Aug 11, 2006)

also in florida you gotta worry about the heat and the rainy  season. Its been raining almost every day and it gets in the 100's some days. trust me its hell ie lived here for 16 yrs so far, and im ready to go back to michigan.


----------

